# Front shifter paddle doesn't return



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

Anyone else having issues with the front paddle not returning all the way after shifting? I have a set of fully sealed Gore-tex cables on an original year Rival shifter set, and the front shifter paddle sometimes sticks out after shifting the front and won't return back to normal position. I don't think it is the cables, but I could be wrong. 
The front der. works just fine and is not stiff. It is appears to just be the lever not wanting to return to normal position.
Any advice would be great.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

It seems like either the tension isn't right on the cable, there is a severe bend somewhere or maybe the housing is just really gummed up. Those would be my first guesses...


----------



## Metric Man (Nov 11, 2009)

My Force shifters don't come back sometimes on the F/D but it's just a touch of the finger and it drops back in. Is it binding and not coming back?


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

It s flaw - you should contact SRAM they have great warrenty support. I had this happen to a set of OG Force and they replaced them no issues.


----------

